# Dodo juice



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can buy Dodo juice products in and around the Edinburgh area, I dont have time to order online due to delivery times so was looking for a shop.Web shows nothing ?


----------



## allyrennie (May 20, 2007)

No One up here as yet sir, have sent you a pm though

Ally


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

what you need to do is contact a chap i think is called deanogsi or somethin like that, wait a min and ill see if i can find it


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

andyboygsi said:


> what you need to do is contact a chap i think is called deanogsi or somethin like that, wait a min and ill see if i can find it


Deanoecosse.:thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i think is deanoecosse, he has something to do with dodo and may be able to help you

or if you send a nice pm to caledonia he has an abundance of waxes and may be able to sell you some dodo


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^^^ :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

what ffs lol you have a huge amount of wax, after you have mastered the spraying you could spray your house and wax the whole thing with the contents of that bag haha


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

need 10 posts to see my pm, so this is 10.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> i think is deanoecosse, he has something to do with dodo and may be able to help you


:wave:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

hello dude did you pm him?


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Thnaks guys everyones been great:thumb: a very decent bunch here. got a few leads to follow now.:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Why not buy from an approved trader usually next day delivery and supporting the traders on DW


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Why not buy from an approved trader usually next day delivery and supporting the traders on DW


The clue was in the 1st line of his post
If he's looking for an approved detailer tho, we'll send him your way.... Ohh no hold on, you don't appear to be "approved" anymore


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> The clue was in the 1st line of his post
> If he's looking for an approved detailer tho, we'll send him your way.... Ohh no hold on, you don't appear to be "approved" anymore


Never said i was an approved detailer and hes not looking for an "approved" detailer either so how much of a fool do you look i'm not the one here touting for sales,

Anybody can buy Dodo and sell it as a detailing package.

Stick with official traders far safer :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

If you are looking for Dodo locally and don't want to wait for delivery, as said before go with the man with red Lotus. If you don't want to get it locally and you do want to wait for delivery.. have a look at the traders section.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> :wave:


hey dean, you're just around the corner from me so I'll pop over soon for some Dodo action too (so to speak).
thanks for that PM also. defo worth a chat :thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

xpressvalet said:


> hey dean, you're just around the corner from me so I'll pop over soon for some Dodo action too (so to speak).
> thanks for that PM also. defo worth a chat :thumb:


Dirty boy.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

children children


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

...he started it;-) ha ha ha


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

worse than a nursery school on here?


----------

